# Motor PAP bipolar y PIC16F84



## skan (Jun 17, 2006)

buenas en proyecto controlé motor PAP bipolar en modo fullstep mediante pic16f84a... en la placa board todo funcionaba ok! una vez realizada la placa realice la primera prueba y no funciono, y ahora nuevamente en la placa board tampoco va. y las conexiones y el programa estan exactamente igual. 
utilizo para atacar al motor un driver L293B, y este es su conexionado (EN1=RB4, IN1=RB0, IN2=RB1, EN2=RB5, IN3=RB3, IN4=RB2) , y las bobinas son identificadas. y conectadas asi
(bobina 1=OUT2, bobina 1'=OUT1----bobina2=OUT4, bobina2'=OUT3). todo esta como en una información que tengo, funcionaba perfectamente y ahora el driver se calienta en pocos minutos y el motor da golpes para un lado y otro...

Destacar que usaba 2 leds de señalización se encendia uno verde al realizar el giro izda y uno rojo al realizar el giro derecha...ahora se queda como atascado.. los led`s se alternan continuamente, el motor da golper hacia ambos lados y el driver se calienta!

El programa es imposible que sea el problema, por que ya funcionaba perfectamente...
fue al cambiarlo.. e repasado las conexiones mil veces, y las de las 2 bobinas del motor también!..
¿¿cual puede ser el origen de esta repentina avería?---destacar qeu hasta e probado con otros componentes..porsiacaso.

GRACIAS POR SU ATENCIÓN.


----------



## Gustavo Ramirez (Jul 22, 2006)

Que tal.

Te escribo para saber si ya lograste solucionar el inconveniente. En este momento tengo el mismo problema con mis motores los cules utilizan  el l293b. Cuando se realiza la secuencia para el movimeinto se cunsume una gran cantidad de corriente aproximadament 1.52 amperios y el driver se Calienta bastante no logro entender esto ya que el 293 segun las caracteristicas puede manejar 1 A por fase y me imagino que la corriente consumida es por las dos fases.

Nose si esto es normal y lo q debo hacer es colocar un disipador.

Te agradezco si lograste solucionar este problema y me puedas ayudar


----------



## agustinzzz (Jul 22, 2006)

Suelo manejar bastantes motores paso a paso y te recomiendo que pruebes con lo siguiente:
1) Cheque si el motor no se calienta, la temperatura afecta mucho el rotor y chequea que no se hallan cortado las bobinas. Ademas asegurate de que el rotor no este duro ya que esa puede ser una de las causas del calentamiento del l293b.
2) No intentes cambiando de un componente a la vez, cambia todo el conjunto y asegurate de que sean componentes que no hayas usado nunca en este dispositivo.
3) Asegurate de que el programa esta andando correctamente en algun simulador y tambien si puedes con indicadores luminosos como ser LED's

Si podes mandar el circuito seria mas sencillo encontrar alguna solucion.
Espero que te sirva, saludos!!!


----------



## José Armoa (Jun 9, 2008)

sera q puedo ver el programa?


----------



## ca3e (Abr 19, 2010)

que jo yo tengo el mismo problema bueno casi, yo tengo la conexion para un pap bipolar y no se q sucede que tanto como el integrado y el pap empiezan a calentarse ni bien conecto el pap lo cual no pasa cuando mando la señal sin el motor ya que funciona bn sin el motor, a ademas con la fuente que uso para el motor cae con cada paso del motor como si estubiese en corto pero ;no se; la secuencia da, el motor empieza a girar y a seguir la secuencia pero el integrado calienta como si estubiera en corto, no se si me podrian ayudar, segun el data del pap que estay usando consume 600 mA y ademas tengo que es de 24 voltios lo unico que varia con el data es la resistencia que tiene entre sus bobinas, espero que puedan ayudARM


----------



## biker2k3 (Jun 3, 2010)

yo lo conecte asi en el protoboard y andubo bien, fijense de haber conectado bien los cables del motor http://img97.imageshack.us/img97/505/ld239d.jpg


----------

